# Photoscape Calendar



## elizabethporter (Nov 6, 2012)

I would love to make a calendar of family photos for Christmas. Does anyone know if Photoscape has any templates or do I need to make the collages myself and find a way to add in the accurate months for the next year?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't know about Photoscape ... I use a commercial service (Staples) Go on line, upload photos, add special dates (birthday, anniversary, etc), order. Probably costs more than doing it myself but it's their ink, high grade paper, bound, shipped in a few days.

Something to consider.


----------

